# [Solved] deluge problems

## na641

i am having some crazy deluge problems, not sure when it started. here is the error deluge is throwing:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/gtkui.py", line 275, in _on_reactor_start

    client.start_classic_mode()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 531, in start_classic_mode

    self._daemon_proxy = DaemonClassicProxy(self.__event_handlers)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 408, in __init__

    self.__daemon = deluge.core.daemon.Daemon(classic=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 136, in __init__

    from deluge.core.core import Core

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 36, in <module>

    from deluge._libtorrent import lt

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 59, in <module>

    import libtorrent as lt

ImportError: No module named libtorrent
```

it says 'libtorrent' not found but i have libtorrent installed. i have reinstalled all relevant packages again just to be sure, as well as revdep-rebuild but still the problem exists. any help would be great1Last edited by na641 on Sun Apr 11, 2010 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viralex

I have a similar problem.

after rb_libtorrent I can't run deluge (~)1.2.2

the gui starts  but the daemon is dead  :Sad: 

I've tried revdep-rebuild, rebuilding deluge, and python-updater :S

----------

## crculver

I use Deluge in classic mode and the error message it gives me is:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/gtkui.py", line 275, in _on_reactor_start

    client.start_classic_mode()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 531, in start_classic_mode

    self._daemon_proxy = DaemonClassicProxy(self.__event_handlers)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 408, in __init__

    self.__daemon = deluge.core.daemon.Daemon(classic=True)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/daemon.py", line 136, in __init__

    from deluge.core.core import Core

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 36, in <module>

    from deluge._libtorrent import lt

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 60, in <module>

    check_version(lt)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/deluge/_libtorrent.py", line 53, in check_version

    raise ImportError("This version of Deluge requires libtorrent >=%s!" % REQUIRED_VERSION)

ImportError: This version of Deluge requires libtorrent >=0.14.9.0!
```

I suppose I could go back to the earlier version of rb_libtorrent in the meantime, but it would be nice if this were fixed as soon as possible. Anyone know how to report it appropriately in Bugzilla?

----------

## na641

i fixed this by masking rb_libtorrent-0.14.10 temporarily. I talked to some guys in the deluge irc channel and apparently deluge 0.2.2 has known problems with that particular version of libtorrent.

----------

## viralex

oh thanks  :Wink: !

----------

## NuLL3rr0r

```
i fixed this by masking rb_libtorrent-0.14.10 temporarily. I talked to some guys in the deluge irc channel and apparently deluge 0.2.2 has known problems with that particular version of libtorrent.
```

tnxxX man!!

You saved me a lot of time.

I faced this situation before (this is 2nd time), but I can't remember how did I fixed that?!!!!

anyway, tnx again!!

----------

## scan2006

Thanks, adding  >=net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.14.10 to /etc/portage/package.mask  worked here as well!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

rb_libtorrent-0.14.10 works fine with deluge-1.1.9

----------

## na641

just fyi deluge-1.2.3 is now in portage so masking rb_libtorrent is no longer necessary

----------

